# foot dam



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

has any body caught any steelhead at the footdam and if u have what did u use bc i have only caught suckers and walley in the past few weeks that i have been up there, any help would be apreciated.


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

I have not been up there this year, but if you are looking for info on Foote dam you are more likely to get responses if you post your question in the Northeast river section. Good luck if you go.  btw, really nice looking buck in you avatar


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

are you talking about the dam at flat rock, or the actual foote dam in the glennie area???


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

in the huroc park


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry about that deersmasher, I thought you were talking about Foote dam on the Ausable, not the coffer in Flatrock...


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

yeah, i though you meant fotte on the ausable near oscoda, but, anyways, the other night i was down in flatrock below the spillway and managed to hook 3 fish and land one sucker. that was it, hope to get back down there again in the next couple days.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Seen a 8lb Steely landed on a black Wolly bugger Thursday morning around 8. Then shad and suckers until I left around 12:30. Once everyone gets down there with a million lines in the water the Steelys will head back down into the holes. More Steelys were landed above the coffer on jigs and waxies.
Brent


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

8 at NIght oR iN the MOrnING?


----------

